# IABCA?



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

Does anyone show through them? Opinions on them? 

Thanks! 

Ang


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

I have shown thru them. The shows are very laid back and fun.


----------



## Smithie86 (Jan 9, 2001)

Our E litter girl in MN did very well (Joker - this is Eriel the queenie.. with Summer) in the shows.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I know this is an older thread, but was wondering if you guys could give some more input on these shows..... how they are run, what is required of the dog etc.
Thanks!


----------



## amjrchamberlain (Mar 8, 2005)

Thanks Mary!







I start topics and forget to check up on them!









I would also like to know more about how they are run and what is required. I read on the website and found that they are judged against the standard and not each other - I like that. But I am an utter novice to conformation (and herding! and agility! LOL Trying some new things this year...) and want to be prepared.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

The shows are run like any other show in many respects. All of the dogs in the same class come in to the ring at the same time. The dogs are examed individually (teeth, etc.) and gaited both individually and together as a class. The class is then ranked by the judge and written critques are given. The winners of the classes are brought back into the ring to compete for Best of Breed and any other Best of Awards.

The dogs are expected to stack, have their teeth looked at, and any other parts the judge wants to go over. They need to be able to gait in a straight line, both down and back and around for judgeing movement. The dogs are then brought near the judge's table for the written critique.

The Missouri shows are held at Purina Farms in St. Louis.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Should they free-stack or do you (the handler) stack them?
Also, do the shows have a bias toward type? or does each type get a fair eval?
I am considering going to the Perry, Ga shows next month. It sounds like fun, but I do not want to waste my time and money by having the wrong type, or by not knowing what I am doing
Mary


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Quote:Should they free-stack or do you (the handler) stack them?
> Also, do the shows have a bias toward type? or does each type get a fair eval?


Any type of stacking is acceptable. I have been to shows where the bias was toward German style dogs and I have been to shows where the bias was toward American style dogs. They do primarily use AKC/CKC judges, but they are all-breed judges and the rings are usually the size seen at AKC all-breed shows.

Do you know who the judges are?


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Here are the listed judges....
Dr. Don Jones - USA 
Mrs. Lenora Riddle - USA 
Ms. Jane Roppolo - USA 
Mr. Thomas Nesbitt - CAN 
Mr. David Swartwood - CAN

And it is in Conyers, not Perry.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: gagsd_pup1Here are the listed judges....
> Dr. Don Jones - USA
> Mrs. Lenora Riddle - USA
> Ms. Jane Roppolo - USA
> ...


Don Jones is a long time judge of GSD's -- considered somewhat of a specialty judge because his primary breed is GSD's, but he doesn't usally put up a really extreme dog. He liked my Kizzy (see the thread about American lines for her pictures).

Lenora Riddle is a former handler turned judge many years ago. She is one of the few all-breed judges that performs a loose lead temperament test in the ring. She tends to like big bone, smaller size, moderate angulation.

I am not familiar with the other 3 judges. Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## GranvilleGSD (Mar 28, 2007)

So, are these the shows then where you would earn the Int. CH title?


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Yes. Although I haven't been for years, I used to enjoy them as it gave me a chance to show off my own dogs instead of needing a handler.


----------

